# Off We Go



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Well, the day is almost here. Tomorrow morning, we'll cast off the docklines and head to Galveston, where we'll overnight, then out to the Gulf Friday morning. We'll then head south to the Corpus Christi area (an overnight run) as a shakedown for boat and crew, then, if all goes well, head south southeast on Saturday.

Depending on the wind, we'll try to make a heading towards The Dry Tortugas or Key West. Key West though, will definitely be a port of call. From there, is indefinite at this point, depending on how long it takes to cross, and how long the crew will need to get back to Houston to catch their flight.

Should be an interesting little trip and a chance to find out what Aria is made of, and how well I put things together.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

John,

Have a safe trip, keep an eye on the weather and I hope to see you down there soon.

I am so jealous, Fair Winds,

Paul


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

John-

Fairwinds and have a safe trip. Keep us posted on your whereabouts...


----------



## Jotun (May 4, 2006)

Good luck and be sure to share your adventure.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

PB....you OLD STUBORN FART....drive carefully...may the Gods of steady winds and small seas be with you...

Take care...and comeback to SN once you arrive..

second thoughts...arrive well but don't come back here    

God luck and safe trip

G


----------



## TrueBlue (Oct 11, 2004)

PBzeer said:


> ". . . Should be an interesting little trip and a chance to find out what Aria is made of, and how well I put things together."


Recalling the reasons you stated for aborting the last attempt - let's all hope the skipper is well put together this time.

I wish you a safe, but adventurous voyage PB. Stay in touch.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks all for the well wishes, and yes TB, the skipper is better prepared this time, plus I have crew, one of which has offshore experience. Will post to my blog here, and on my website Music on the Wind when we get across. And as an added bonus, the other crew member is an avid photog, so should have some good pics.


----------



## ReverendMike (Aug 1, 2006)

*Excellent!*

John

Very cool! Be well, have fun and definitely post some pics and let us know how it goes.

Mike


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

Fair Winds to you our Sailnet Friend.
We all go with you in the Spirit of the Sea.
May Poseidon grant you safe passage and 
May The Great Notus (God of the South Winds) 
be your everpresent companion.


----------



## Faster (Sep 13, 2005)

All the best on your adventures, John. Hope things go better than before.
Cheers


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

PB- Have a good trip. Be well.

Cheers,


----------



## southerncross31 (Sep 16, 2006)

May the wind fill your sails and the sea your soul. Have a safe voyage!


----------



## cockeyedbob (Dec 6, 2006)

... the skipper is better prepared this time, plus I have crew, one of which has offshore experience ...

Ah, takin' Surf ...

Best wishes ...


----------



## labatt (Jul 31, 2006)

Other than having a good trip, just have FUN!!! That's what this is all about, right?


----------



## kennya (Jul 10, 2006)

I wish you a safe, but adventurous voyage; I have put “Music on the Wind” in my favorites. Have a safe and grand trip.


----------



## T34C (Sep 14, 2006)

cockeyedbob said:


> ... the skipper is better prepared this time, plus I have crew, one of which has offshore experience ...
> 
> Ah, takin' Surf ...
> 
> Best wishes ...


*LOL*!!!!Now that I would like to see!


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

PBzeer said:


> Should be an interesting little trip and a chance to find out what Aria is made of, and how well I put things together.


My Viking 33 and your Ontario 32 were made at the same factory with the same approach to FG layup and tabbing, so I think you'll be fine. The Ontario 32 has crossed a lot of ocean, and meets my definition of "well-found" pretty closely, but is still capable of decent speed.

How one ended up in Texas is a mystery, but it's a good design for that part of the world. Just install 1/4" aluminum backing plates on all the through-deck gear...those dopey fender washers just get dished!


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

John...all good wishes for the trip...looks like you better take a lot of extra fuel as the wind will be out of the E/ ESE through Sunday. At least conditions look to be benign. Happy tacking!! 
*THIS AFTERNOON AND TONIGHT*
SE TO S WINDS 15 TO 20 KT BECOMING 
W TO NW 15 TO 20 KT BEHIND THE FRONT AND NW TO N 10 TO 15 KT E 
OF 94W AND VARIABLE 10 KT OR LESS W OF 94W TONIGHT. SEAS 4 TO 6 
FT SUBSIDING TO 2 TO 4 FT TONIGHT.

*THU*
NE TO E WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 3 TO 5 FT.

*THU NIGHT*
E WINDS 10 KT. SEAS 2 TO 3 FT.

*FRI*
E TO SE WINDS 10 TO 15 KT. SEAS 2 TO 4 FT.

*SAT AND SUN*
E TO SE WINDS 15 KT. SEAS 4 TO 5 FT.


----------



## bestfriend (Sep 26, 2006)

Go gettem' PB, and don't follow any cruise ships.


----------



## Valiente (Jun 16, 2006)

camaraderie said:


> John...all good wishes for the trip...looks like you better take a lot of extra fuel as the wind will be out of the E/ ESE through Sunday. At least conditions look to be benign. Happy tacking!!


Right around the dial...promises slop, but nothing too brutal. He can use a lot of that wind with a No. 2 and the occasional single reef in the main. Nice. I forgot where he's going, but I suppose he could go a bit west than south and then tack back to close-hauled in from the SW.


----------



## Giulietta (Nov 14, 2006)

PB...forget all of the above...

Get rid of the BBQ, the electrical panel, throw away all but 2 batteries, remove the CD player, (and the CDs), remove the refrigerator, remove the water, unless its way bellow the water line then its OK to stay, remove the radar, the extra fuel, hoist your main all the way up, unfurl the genoa completely, gte the useless crew on the rail, and get there fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
SPEED

15kts if you play right will give you around 7kts boat speed......

Once you arrive, buy what you need!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tdw (Oct 2, 2006)

Goodonya PB you old reactionary you.  Sail well old chap, presuming we won't see so much of you, at least for a while, I'm going to miss our, cough, discussions and the reasoned and unimpassioned manner in which we settle our differences. SW is going to be lost without you, he'll have to going hunting liberals on his lonesome.  


Memo to self - thank christ he's gone. NRA debate about to go ballistic, could get ugly. hee hee.


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

TDW- Not nice to talk about the sailing behind their backs...


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Giulietta said:


> PB...forget all of the above...
> 
> Get rid of the BBQ, the electrical panel, throw away all but 2 batteries, remove the CD player, (and the CDs), remove the refrigerator, remove the water, unless its way bellow the water line then its OK to stay, remove the radar, the extra fuel, hoist your main all the way up, unfurl the genoa completely, gte the useless crew on the rail, and get there fast!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> SPEED
> ...


Willl you be mailing me a check, or doing it by electronic transfer?



cockeyedbob said:


> ... the skipper is better prepared this time, plus I have crew, one of which has offshore experience ...
> 
> Ah, takin' Surf ...
> 
> Best wishes ...


Errrr, no, somebody I know has experience 

tdw - I don't hunt liberals, they just seem to find me (Grin)

Few last things this morning, and off we go. Thanks again to all for the well wishes ........ Key West, here we come!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Good luck and Fairwinds, John... Have fun and don't play hurricane tag.


----------



## tomaz_423 (Feb 5, 2006)

PB, 
If you listen to Giu's advices please take an extra boom or two with you You might need it. 
Take carbon boom to reduce weight and pack them low below waterline on windward side.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

PB

Enjoy, and be safe.


----------

